# Rabbit hole in turf



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

Not sure where this post should go...

I need to work on a better strategy of keeping rabbits out of my back yard... I now have a rabbit hole smack in the middle of my smallish back yard (area of our best looking turf, of course).

Anyone have experience filling them? I'm thinking small rocks way down in (no more than 8" from surface) then pack dirt on top, water to settle, then more dirt... decent strategy?

This is what I have done for a ton of chipmunk holes but not sure if it will suffice for a rabbit hole. Should I pull turf up and then maybe "collapse" the hole and fill it? Thoughts?

Silver lining, the soil that the rabbit left at the surface looks so much better then it did two years ago, thanks to this site...


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

I should add- When we first moved in, I was once mowing the then mutt lawn and I stepped into a rabbit hole. Must have been old because it collapsed and I fell into it up to my knee.

How I didn't snap my leg or kill myself with the mower is somewhat amazing.

I also have two children... Needless to say, I want to fill it the correct way after that scare.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@NikeFace I'm going to put this in the General Discussion forum. Maybe get some ideas from the warm season folks as well.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Have you ever tried Liquid Fence? Disgusting but after awhile it worked and rabbit pressure is minimal.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

NikeFace said:


> I need to work on a better strategy of keeping rabbits out of my back yard... I now have a rabbit hole smack in the middle of my smallish back yard (area of our best looking turf, of course).
> 
> Anyone have experience filling them? I'm thinking small rocks way down in (no more than 8" from surface) then pack dirt on top, water to settle, then more dirt... decent strategy?


You don't want to put a hole bunch of rocks in the hole. If and when the rabbit does eventually leave, the rocks are going to be there for many years, making it harder to grow excellent turf in that spot.

Plus, in the short term, all the rocks will do is encourage the rabbit to make yet another hole in your lawn.

There's really only one solution to this. I think of it as the Elmer Fudd approach.


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

Pennstater2005, Thanks. Up to this point, no, I haven't done much to keep them out. However, after almost busting up my knee five years ago and now another big hole, I will definitely look into that product.

Ken-n-Nancy, there are so many rabbits in my neighborhood. I agree on the rocks which is why I would only use them to drop way in but keep far from the surface then pack dirt. I'm just afraid that not doing that will leave a big cavity under ground (which is what I fell into last time). Getting dirt packed way in is nearly impossible...

Am I answering my own question? Maybe I should peel away the turf, dig/collapse the hole, pack dirt, water, pack dirt again etc, then place what is left of the turf back? Then get on the liquid fence strategy.

With my luck, all will go well, and then the freaking rabbit will dig another hole six inches away from that...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

How about the Gammo Whisper airgun? Or stronger if you live in the country. Great rabbit deterrent!


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

I live in what is considered an affluent suburb less than 10 miles outside of Boston. My personal opinions aside, that would be heavily frowned upon around here. Lol.

Plus, I would probably shoot my eye out.

Looking at liquid fence now. "1 gallon covers 500 ft"... Do you spray the whole turf and let it dry or spray the perimeter around yard (like a fence)? If on turf, I would need ~4 bottles to cover 2000 ft back yard...


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

Actually Lowe's Q&A section is decent. Looks like I would do two or so apps around perimeter of yard then monthly applications. Maybe spot treat the existing spot of grass after I close up the hole to try to keep that one from digging again.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I would just spray the perimeter.


----------

